# League of Legends startet nicht



## PCGH_Willi (23. April 2013)

Hallo erstmal,
ich habe ein Problem mit meinem League of Legends. Ich habe es mir von der Webseite Heruntergeladen, installiert etc... und wenn ich den launcher öffne kann ich das spiel nicht starten egal wie lange ich warte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antworten

MfG: Willi


----------



## SiQ (24. April 2013)

Falsches Unterforum.


----------



## MyArt (24. April 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> Hallo erstmal,
> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem League of Legends. Ich habe es mir von der Webseite Heruntergeladen, installiert etc... und wenn ich den launcher öffne kann ich das spiel nicht starten egal wie lange ich warte:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Habe ich nen update verpasst? Wasn das fürn Patcher?


----------



## nulchking (24. April 2013)

Ist ein Costum Adobe Air Client, in meinen Augen nicht zu empfehlen. LoL deinstallieren, und die Reste im Ordner manuell löschen. Danach von der offizielen Seite runterladen und es sollte ohne Probleme klappen


----------



## PCGH_Willi (24. April 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass ich genau den von der Seite runtergeladen hab :/

@siQ was wäre dann deiner Meinung nach das richtige Unterforum?


----------



## nulchking (24. April 2013)

Sicher von der Seite: League of Legends - Free Online Game | LoL - League of Legends

?


----------



## SiQ (25. April 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass ich genau den von der Seite runtergeladen hab :/
> 
> @siQ was wäre dann deiner Meinung nach das richtige Unterforum?



Das MOBA Unterforum? XD


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. April 2013)

Ja 100% sicher

@SiQ ich weis nich mal was das bedeutet O.o


----------



## SiQ (25. April 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> Ja 100% sicher
> 
> @SiQ ich weis nich mal was das bedeutet O.o



Das ist das Genre von LoL, DotA, HoN und co.  Das sollte man als PC-Spieler schon wissen^^


----------



## MyArt (25. April 2013)

SiQ schrieb:


> Das ist das Genre von LoL, DotA, HoN und co.  Das sollte man als PC-Spieler schon wissen^^


 
MOBA = Multiplayer online battle arena


----------



## Laudian (25. April 2013)

Das auf dem Bild ist durchaus der offizielle League of Legends Launcher... Von vor zwei Jahren oder so.

Da wird nur neu runterladen helfen.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (25. April 2013)

habs mir schon 3 mal runtergeladen und ein 4tes mal wird mich auch nicht weiter bringen 

@SiQ ich bin zwar pc spiele, spiele aber keine deiner genannten spiele (außer warcraft 3  aber das ist ja nicht genannt)


----------



## SiQ (25. April 2013)

microwilli schrieb:


> habs mir schon 3 mal runtergeladen und ein 4tes mal wird mich auch nicht weiter bringen
> 
> @SiQ ich bin zwar pc spiele, spiele aber keine deiner genannten spiele (außer warcraft 3  aber das ist ja nicht genannt)



WC3 ist auch kein MOBA XD

Zu deinem Problem: Du lädst wohl den falschen Launcher runter! Geh auf die offizielle Seite von LoL und lad es dort direkt.


----------



## Laudian (25. April 2013)

League of Legends: Herunterladen

Da musst du dein System und deine Region auswählen, also EU West, Windows.

Vorher aber unbedingt die alte Version deinstallieren.


----------

